# What's on the Docket for 2016



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Obviously the draws are still ahead but does anybody have any extra special adventures planned for this year? Anyone high enough in the pool to draw a great tag? Anyone going to Alaska or Africa?

As for me, I'm high enough in the point pools to have a chance at a few good tags but will have to see. Could get a UT MT Goat tag, UT deer tag, Wyo elk tag, NV deer, elk, antelope tag this year. Nothing else special planned for me. ----SS


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

*Suid-Afrika*

Suid-Afrika for three weeks in July

Critter your right,
Africa will be in your blood and wallet forever,
I have been on nine African Safaris anywhere in length from 10 days to 6 weeks at a time (depending on what country and or animals that you are after). Along with my wife and at-least one or more of my children, (all shooters) and my granddaughter lately 
My 9 year old granddaughter will be the main shooter this trip. This will be her third Safari, But her first one as a shooter. We can't wait for July to get here.....
__


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had my Africa fix this last year and can't wait for a few more years to think about going back. They say that once you go you have to go back and I can understand what they mean. 

Here in the states I am just about out of points in all states except for Wyoming and Arizona. I'll head to Arizona in a couple of weeks for a javelina hunt north of Tucson and then I should draw a December coues deer hunt in unit 36c one of the premier units for them. Wyoming will quite possibly just be another point draw, but you never know.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyoming Bighorn Sheep - 20 points - I'm in.

.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

This will be my first year hunting big game here in Utah. Super stoked for that. My folks just moved to Tennessee this last year, so I may plan a deer hunting trip. Where they are, I can take up to 2 bucks and unlimited does. Crazy.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Family vaca in oregon. Chartered halibut, silvers, kings, And 2 kinds of crabs. Oh and 30 " walleye. Maybe a 12' sturgeon for the boy.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The only special hunt that I have planned is the Utah General Season Deer. I am going to try and get my buddy his first buck and using the loophole I will gain a point in the process. 

I'll put in for a Whitetail, Elk, and Pronghorn Tag. If I don't draw those a general deer and elk tag will be my second choice as well as a left-over tag in eastern Wyoming for goats and I'll do my best with a chip in the GPS and maps to find a goat.

I'll throw apps at Premiere Arizona, Utah, and Nevada units to build points. If I don't draw those, I want to build a rifle in 6.5 creedmoor. 

I was contemplating for putting in for New Mexico and Idaho, but I think I want to build a rifle instead.

It should be a good year regardless.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Obviously the draws are still ahead but does anybody have any extra special adventures planned for this year? Anyone high enough in the pool to draw a great tag? Anyone going to Alaska or Africa?
> 
> As for me, I'm high enough in the point pools to have a chance at a few good tags but will have to see. Could get a UT MT Goat tag, UT deer tag, Wyo elk tag, NV deer, elk, antelope tag this year. Nothing else special planned for me. ----SS


Did you forget about the Arizona coues hunt?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^^Forgot to mention it but didn't forget about it. In fact I was just looking at Coueswhitetail.com today.---------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I forgot. Like everyone else I'll be doing a couple Utah white-tailed ptarmigan hunts.

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm headed to Alaska for a float hunt in September.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Oh, I forgot. Like everyone else I'll be doing a couple white-tailed ptarmigan hunts.
> 
> .


Gotta keep the cred score up? ;-)

For, me, I should hunt general deer, and hope for the best er......build points on the rest.

Alaska in 2017 though. 8)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Wyoming Bighorn Sheep - 20 points - I'm in.
> 
> .


Can I come?

I'll be starting my final year of my current program in school, so it won't be a great year for any big hunts. Nevertheless, I'll still be applying for a few tags.

I drew a GS deer tag last year, so I probably won't get it this year. I've still got to figure out this loophole you all keep talking about.

This year I'll be starting my sheep applications here and in 2-4 other states depending on funds. I figure I have roughly a 0.08% chance of getting one of those tags (I'm not ready to try the Montana unlimited or the Idaho wilderness just yet).

My pronghorn points are gone, so I'm making a change. I'll be putting in for elk here in Utah. If I put in for the tag I'm planning on eventually drawing, I have about a 0.9% chance of a draw. But with those odds (and since I mainly want a point anyway) I may just go big or go home and throw in for the early San Juan hunt, in which case my probability goes to 0.05%.

So yeah, I'm feeling pretty good about 2016. It looks like I'll be hunting a lot of ducks.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Oops, forgot to mention that I might put in for the San Juan expo tag, which will increase the probability of drawing one of them to 0.07%.

:grin:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'M hoping to help my dad on a muzzy LE elk hunt on the Manti this fall. Wouldn't be anything different than lots of our past hunts except that he last about 70% of his eyesight about 6 years ago. He is plenty capable though. Through the 3.5 month OK deer season, he saw a grand total of 5 deer from his stand...he killed three of them.

I'M also going to try and pull a couple doe antelope tags in WY and do a combo cast and blast trip with my kids. The perfect hunt for young kids and plenty exciting for me as well!

Other than that, probably just general deer and elk tags for me.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

For sure: General deer and elk in Wyoming
Probably: General Muzzleloader deer in Utah, Arizona Coues, Wyoming antelope
Possibly: Utah LE Muzz elk
Snow balls chance: Wyoming cow Buffalo and moose


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Critter your right,
Africa will be in your blood and wallet forever,
I have been on nine African Safaris anywhere in length from 10 days to 6 weeks at a time (depending on what country and or animals that you are after). Along with my wife and at-least one or more of my children, and my granddaughter lately 
My 9 year old granddaughter will be the main shooter this trip. This will be her third Safari, But her first one as a shooter. We can't wait for July to get here.....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow NBK! Keep us posted. Critter shared a great report on his Safari that I enjoyed a lot.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, and I put in for Muskox and my son in for Kodiak brown bear.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Heck, I'm just happy I'll be elk hunting again this year on the general. 
Hopefully, I can get out and do a few overnighter scouting trips this year.
Never did a single one last year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Waiting on results from Wyoming's non-res elk draw right now...

Planning on a busy 2016 ,,,,, ..8)....:!:

Probably do 12 to 14 hunts again this year.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally past my waiting period this year on elk.

put in for UT LE muzzy elk 
Rifle GS deer
Archery OTC elk
put in for AZ archery elk
planning on an AZ couse tag in my favorite unit
put in for Colorado deer
buy another WY deer and elk point
oh yes, hunt lots of waterfowl

Should have my gun build finished in a month or so. Still waiting on the scope


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I still have 3 more years of waiting of my 5 year waiting period for LE elk . The wife and little bro are up there in points for the Late South Cache LE elk hunt though. Fingers crossed for that this year. Other than that, I'm looking good for General Deer - 1 point and Cow Elk - 1 point. Also gonna try to pull a doe antelope tag or two in WY this year with 1 point. Going in for LE deer with 3 points and OIL Moose 11 points. Still way off on those of course but you gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

General muzzleloader deer and elk here Utah are probably it for me this year and I'll pick up an antlerless control tag (or two).
I'll be buying points for LE elk and OIAL moose along with an antlerless elk preference point just to keep my place in line.
Planning an Alaska trip in 2017 and in the market for a new house so funds for other hunting opportunities here locally and out of state may be a bit of a stretch for the next couple years.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I should draw Archery Book Cliffs with 9 points. 

Going on a cruise to Alaska with my son. I hope to do some fishing up there.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Gonna be a fun and busy year
Jan - Texas wild hog and predators
March -Nebraska snow goose
May - Northern Alberta black bear
May - Sitka black bear
Nov - Montana whitetail
Utah - Dedicated hunter
Colorado - Have not decided yet to cash in my 20 elk points
Utah - Spike elk, my 10 points is still not enough
Wyoming - OTC lope tag in eastern part of state, just got FREE access to 12,000 acre ranch
Utah - my buddy has max bison points, hoping for that tag more than any of the above. Curious to see if they still hang out in the old honey hole


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, lots of people hunting Wyoming. I haven't finished my plans yet. Too many options, too little time.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Lots still up in the air for me, though I'll be hunting my last muley in Utah this year on the general hunt. Been hankerin' to get back to Cali to chase blacktail for a while now. If they still offer OTC B zone tags, I think I'll get one and hunt with my boy out there. Probably chase general elk this year in Utah as well. Lots more fishing....:shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

stillhunterman said:


> Lots still up in the air for me, though I'll be hunting my last muley in Utah this year on the general hunt. Been hankerin' to get back to Cali to chase blacktail for a while now. If they still offer OTC B zone tags, I think I'll get one and hunt with my boy out there. Probably chase general elk this year in Utah as well. Lots more fishing....:shock:


You can still buy B tags OTC but they have been selling out every year. I've killed dozens of deer in Trinity County. I go back every 4-5 years when I get a chance. Hoosimbim, Black Rock MT. North Yolla Bolla........Ever heard of any of those places? Bullychoop and South Fork Mt are good too. Spot and stock bears should be off the hook this year as the days of the hound dog fade further in the mirror. Might as well pick up an OTC bear tag if your going to hunt B Zone.--------SS

Here's one of my last blacktails taken near Hayfork.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Waiting on results from Wyoming's non-res elk draw right now...
> 
> Planning on a busy 2016 ,,,,, ..8)....:!:
> 
> Probably do 12 to 14 hunts again this year.


12-14 Hunts......Holy Smokes! We did 6 last year and it cost me a new freezer, a big Taxidermy bill(well worth it), 4 weeks vacation, and a kilobuck in gas. Not complaining but I don't think I could swing 14 hunts. Gotta have some adventures with the kids though. ------SS

PS, also cost me a really nice new sewing machine.......some of you know what I mean.:mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We are going on the bucket list fishing trip to Minnie-soda on the Canada border.
Eh !!!

Plus, I am there for sure on LE archery elk. But, with the cow/spike tag mess ( I know saying that pisses some people off, but is my opinion) I think I will wait an extra year or two and do muzzle.
With the new scope rules I guess it could be longer than that ????


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> You can still buy B tags OTC but they have been selling out every year. I've killed dozens of deer in Trinity County. I go back every 4-5 years when I get a chance. Hoosimbim, Black Rock MT. North Yolla Bolla........Ever heard of any of those places? Bullychoop and South Fork Mt are good too. Spot and stock bears should be off the hook this year as the days of the hound dog fade further in the mirror. Might as well pick up an OTC bear tag if your going to hunt B Zone.--------SS
> 
> Here's one of my last blacktails taken near Hayfork.


Purdy blacky! Yep, know most of those places, cut my teeth on blacktails in trinity county, though never kilt as many as you:shock: I remember hunting out of big bar area I think it was two years before the F&G changed the regs so you could have a bear tag during the deer hunt. Killed a forky a couple miles south of there is a nasty little canyon. Before I could cross over, a cinnamon phase black bear snagged that little buck up and dragged it over the ridge, all I could do was watch, haha.

Forgot about how many bears there are now days, even back when I was young and full of vim and vigor...thanks for the reminder, I just might grab a bear tag too! When I would fish the Trinity, it wasn't unusual to share the river with a handful of bears during the run. A bit un-nerving till I got used to it!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, some of you guys have a killer year (no pun intended) planned. Kind of an off year for me, my hunting season will begin in March for Musk ox in the northwest territories. I've got Africa again in 17 so this fall the wife and I will be doing some cruising, I know I'll catch it from you guys on here for that but hey, gotta keep them happy too. As for Utah I'll apply for RMB and a popular CWMU for deer however, because my son is deployed overseas (and I won't draw the deer tag) I'll end up doing a Gen season deer or any bull elk just depends on what my dad wants to do. I used my Wyoming lope points last year, so I'll just do points for Wyoming. With the exception of applying for sheep in the following states I'll collect points for Arizona (deer, elk, pronghorn), Colorado (deer and Elk), Nevada (deer, Elk, Pronghorn) and California (Elk and Pronghorn), Texas (whitetail, exotics)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't realize how many guys routinely go to Africa and I had no idea how many hunted California. ------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cancun, Albuquerque, Sante Fe , Montana, Wyoming, Montana, Central Utah, Montana, , Flaming Gorge ( The Green), Montana. Then Reload all winter. LOL.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Cancun, Albuquerque, Sante Fe , Montana, Wyoming, Montana, Central Utah, Montana, , Flaming Gorge ( The Green), Montana. Then Reload all winter. LOL.


No ptarmigan?

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I didn't realize how many guys routinely go to Africa and I had no idea how many hunted California. ------SS


You can do a fantastic African hunt for around $10,000 as long as you don't get crazy with the taxidermy and settle on euro mounts and flat skins. And that includes airfair over and back.

On California, while I would like to go down there and hunt some black tails and pigs, I have found that there are other states that offer almost the same hunts. I have always figured that I never left anything in California that I wanted to go back for.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure envious of the plans some of you have. It will be general season Utah archery deer and archery open bull elk for me this year. I know that may not sound too exciting but with the hunts I've been having in recent years I am STOKED to do these hunts this year. Dreaming about it every day! Early in the summer I need to get down to the hunting spot and turn convert a decommissioned Peruvian phone booth into a hunting blind to put in a honey hole. It's also time to stop my downward spiral into morbid obesity and get back into the shape I was in back when I was doing wild land firefighting...starting tomorrow...or the next day... I've seen tons of jacks in Sanpete county lately and I'm thinking about going after them with the bow and some junk arrows with rage broadheads to get some off-season practice in. I have 18 LE elk points, but I will probably just buy a point and keep building them. I need to get the Honda Rancher fixed up and go explore some likely places I've been checking out on Google earth on the Beaver unit where I may find me a big bull someday.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Possible changes in work assignments will ultimately dictate my year. 

I am thinking about switching to dedicated and hunt a little closer to home. But still try and get my kids to our favorite spot this fall.

Hoping to help my dad on a LE muzzy hunt on the Books. He's got max points he needs to draw. At least last years odds anyways. Not sure what's going to happen with the new approved optics on muzzys.

This will be the first year in a long time I'll be able to do the general season bull elk on opening day. 

Will also put in for LE muzzy bull elk with a slight chance of draw. 
A OIL bull moose with probably no chance to draw.
Will put my son in for LE or CWMU buck deer. Will buy both boys a point in the black bear. Will put both my hunting sons in for youth elk, and general deer. 

Just hope my schedule is flexible enough to do it. May be traveling with work all over the states, and the world this year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like I'll be living vicariously through most of you this year. I'm not high enough in any points pools to draw...

I'm fairly confident there will be a Central Manti Cow Hunt and GS Deer this year though.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm thinking of changing things up this year and going to Oregon and hunting Rosies for the first time.

From there it will be my standard 75-100 days of taking the bow for a walk on the front 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Wyoming Bighorn Sheep - 20 points - I'm in.
> 
> .


I've been putting in for Wyoming sheep since 1982. Thanks to the 21-year-old preference point system my chances of drawing this year are 100%. It's been a long long wait. Good grief.

I booked the hunt. Looks like Unit 2, Oct 3 - 12, after the grizzlies go to bed. 

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goob- I don't want to go on the hunt, but I would like to come up for dinner. ha

I'm sure this year will bring a family deer hunt, a family elk hunt, and maybe a trip or two out of state if we get lucky. I'll have a senior in High School, so it is time to make the last memories of his youth before he embarks on his own life's path. A mature mulie would be a nice send off.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With your luck Goob the weather will be real nice into November and the bears will still be out. I know when I was in British Colombia that they were saying that the bears were still out during their mountain goat hunts in October. That is unless they got some good snows.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> With your luck Goob the weather will be real nice into November and the bears will still be out. I know when I was in British Colombia that they were saying that the bears were still out during their mountain goat hunts in October. That is unless they got some good snows.


Yeah, I need bad weather to push the sheep down. Sheep people tell me later is better. So, I'm trying to get the last week of the season, Oct 14 - 25th, but it's booked solid. That would also give me some time to do WY rifle deer. If we have an average winter deer will be very good again this year in Western Wyoming.

.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Man Goob,^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Your in for a GOOD one this year......Enjoy it, have fun.:!:.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Enjoy your sheep hunt Goob. 21 years is a LONG time to wait! Hope you whack a stud. Sounds like you are going guided?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Enjoy your sheep hunt Goob. 21 years is a LONG time to wait! Hope you whack a stud. Sounds like you are going guided?


Thanks. Yes, at 65 yrs old I will use an outfitter.

It's been 34 years. I applied thru the luck-of-the-draw 13 years before they started the preference point system.

Counting the wife and kids we have applied for sheep tag about 55 times and haven't drawn a tag.

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

My list is not as extensive or awesome as some of yours, but here is mine:

Guaranteed tags/hunts - Utah LE Elk, Utah Bear, Utah CWMU Deer (Purchased), South Dakota Pheasant - Hungarian - Sharptail, & Wyoming Antelope.

Possible tags/hunts - Wyoming Bison, Texas Aoudad, & Montana Whitetail

Very Very Very Unlikely - one of the 32 tags I put in for at the expo, but I did apply - so there is a chance!! ;-)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I may get to go to South Dakota for a pheasant hunt as well. It depends on how my other hunts go. I have a fishing buddy that lives there now. If I have any Vaca left, I'll go back for that. 
I took him deer and elk hunting while he was here, so now we are getting even. Got him a couple of muzzle bucks, but no elk. 
He got a couple of 3 points. He does not care about the antlers, loves the meat.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm just going to buy points this year, since it will probably be the last time my group of hunting partners (for the last ten years) will be hunting the steep and deep for general deer together. So this year will be a little bitter/sweet for me in that aspect.
Hoping to get my back yard landscaped by June, so I can start scouting by July.
I also started a weight loss program this week and am hoping to drop 30 lbs by June 1st and another 10 by Aug. 1st. Wish me luck.
If I can't loose the weight, the steep and deep just might be my final resting place.:shock:
Last year was rough.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Utah General archery deer and elk. Hopefully a Utah antelope tag and a cow elk as well.
It will be the first time for archery in over 10 years for me. I hunted the extended with a buddy last year and had a great time.
I'll also put in for points in WY and CO. I'm hoping at least one of my brothers draw a big bull tag.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow I'm jealous of all of you guys. My wife isn't on board for me going out as much as I would like so I will probably only be doing the general season deer and putting in for points with the elk. Looking forward to all of the stories that come from the hunts this year.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Since I just started the waiting period again just general deer for me and maybe general elk. I will have to check the freezer first to see I need to restock. 

I may take my niece on the Turkey hunt, she seemed interested in going turkey hunting.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

12 LE deer points :O--O:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery,muzz,rifle for deer.two youth for deer rifle and muzzy. Bonus point for moose,elk for me . My nephew and my buddy my girlfriend and her boy all bonus point for antelope.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

9 LE Elk points should draw me a Roadless books tag....Archery

If not than Cold Bay Alaska here I come!!! 

that's all I got this year!!!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I had an awesome 2015 and am already dreaming up 2016.
Dad may draw UT LE Elk, I may draw NV elk/deer/antelope.
Then there's standard Oregon OTC stuff like black bear, deer, and elk.

Can't wait to hear what everyone drew.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Wish I had big plans for this year but I don't have enough points built up for buffalo or a LE deer , so I'll be doin General deer, cow elk, Wyoming antelope and hopefully I can draw the 2 doe permit up by snowville I have 7 points a bit ubsurd for a doe tag if you ask me


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Haha im in the same boat with doe points. Whatever is my thought about it. You gotta pay to play


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah I agree with that pay to play but it's an easy hunt and will put meat in my freezer that's all I care about


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Swampy_Dog said:


> Yeah I agree with that pay to play but it's an easy hunt and will put meat in my freezer that's all I care about


Ya I've been thinking about trying for that Junction Valley CWMU hunt this year also. I will probably just buy another point though and hold out for something non CWMU. Hell, by the time I cash in my doe points I will prolly have spent enough on a doe tag to buy a LE Elk tag.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Going fishing in Alaska with my wife in June. It will be her first time going to Alaska.

I have 18 points for Elk, my brother will most certainly draw a bison tag and we both have lots of points in other states for other tags...........this won't be the year for me to cash in on my Utah points but my brother and I might cash in on our Colorado elk points

Alaska with my wife for the first time will trump everything for me.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wife should draw an antelope tag.

I'm looking into hunting africa this year. Ive always wanted a warthog and my work is footing the plane tickets. 

My youngest should draw her first general deer tag in utah. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I'm looking into hunting africa this year. Ive always wanted a warthog and my work is footing the plane tickets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I found out on the warthog that you need to do your homework on where the big ones like to hang out at. The area that I hunted was very poor for a good one. There was too much rock where they dug their burrows so they wore their tusk of fairly quick. One of the other hunters with me took two of them but then he was 4 hours away and shot them while he was hunting fallow deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive been talking to Bob Jacobson and Rick Valdez. They say there are a few spots an hour away from my job site where I should have a chance at a pig. Hope it all works out. I can't afford to do a high dollar hunt

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure on the regulations for a non resident to just go hunting so you may want to check that out. 

I'm on a African hunting forum and can ask and see what I can find out on it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Any info would help out thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What country and where?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

South Africa I'll have to get the name of the lake I'm working at tomorrow because I can't remember it ha ha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Johannesburg is the city I believe I'm flying into

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The lake I'm working on is about an hour and a half north to north east away. Rick told me it's another hour to one of his spots from the dam I'm working on

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone flies into Johannesburg, it is the hub for Sough Africa and the capitol. I'll post a question for you over on the other forum and see what bites.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think this is the lake I'm working at. My work says it's a safe place and doesn't have any crocodiles lol. When I got on Google I pulled up a photo on the lake and first photo showed a crocodile.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

My self and my family would rather fly in or out of Cape Town. If you are in the lower half of Suid Afrika, not up by the Zim, Botswana, or Namibian Boarders
Flights are easy and cheap to catch to the other airports, A hell of a lot safer and lot more things to see and do than Jo Berg, ( Most of the higher end hotels have Guards with Full automatic weapons on site in Stanton city-Jo-Berg area) and you do not leave the hotel after dark!

We Only try to fly out of Jo Berg when we want to go up to Vic Falls for a few days,

Delta fly's Jo-Berg Only, South African Air fly's both airports Daily from the states,
in alternating order ever other day Jo-Berg-Cape Town, Cape Town - Jo-Berg, same with return flights.

If you are planing on bringing or shipping your warthog home. You will be under different and stricter U.S. Government Regulations for Warthogs, and Bush pigs.

Male Warthogs have 4 warts (2 per side) females only have 2 total (1 per side)

You may want to try Hunting (sniping at) Baboons way cheap and a lot of fun


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why are warthogs stricter to bring home?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are a member of the swine family and the USDA doesn't want weird diseases or problems coming into the US that the warthog or bush pig are immune to.

But that only is for the hide. The tusk and prepared skull can be imported quite easily.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

*you will need a customs broker to accept shipment and forward*

" After the hunt portion of your safari is complete be sure to obtain, from your PH, the inventory of the animals you acquired. We need to know if you are bringing back any of the following animals, as they require special handling:

• Primates - Monkeys or Baboons

• Swine - Bushpig or Warthogs

• Rodentia Family - Porcupine, Squirrels, Spring Hare, Rats, Hedgehogs or Shrews.

• Viverridae Family - Civets, Genets and Mongoose.

You will need a customs broker to accept shipment and forward to one of the taxidermist that has been approved and licensed to handle the above animals"


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Elephants, Leopards, Lions, warthogs and Bushpigs, are the ones that you will have problems with from Africa in that order, We have brought home quite a few of each from all over the southern half of african, From Tanzania on down to Suid afrika Our Customs broker was waiting to receive and go thru shipment and paperwork with customs and wildlife officials They look for any little error to refuse or hold up the shipment. 

One of my friends had his elephant tusks Rejected for the sole reason that they had placed metal bands on the ivory to keep them from cracking and as such had been reworked be somebody

Elephants, Leopards, and Lions are all CITES permit animals Wart hogs are not. Just a few more hoops to jump thru, more paperwork, along with higher costs involved for the services involved

So the answer is shoot a bunch to make it worth while, to import will cost you the same amount, air freight will be a little more and they must come in to a Port for clearing. we use San francisco Then ship to Utah


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not that it is going to affect anyone on the forum here but No leopard hunting will be possible in The Republic of South Africa (RSA) for 2016. That's because South Africa's Department of Environmental Affairs (DEA) has withheld the quota and no hunting licenses will be issued. The de facto closure is due to a recommendation by DEA's scientific department, the South African National Biodiversity Institute. 

Also the USFWS is delaying the approval of countries for African lion imports here to the US.

Anymore you have to deal with politics more than anything else if you want to go to a foreign country to hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Talked to a friend who is a taxidermist. They have the permits to receive and work on what ever comes back. They also have a customs broker. I guess I just need to give the info to the PH I choose to use. Good to know this stuff ahead of time. As for gun he told me to use one of theirs. Says it's easier that way. 


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sw- Natural Born knows more about Africa than I ever will, but I'll offer this piece of advice. If you shoot a warthog then leave it there and buy a skull when you get home. You will have a nicer skull (not your exact skull, but similar), better done and way cheaper.

http://www.atlanticcoralenterprise.com/ProductCart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=558

If you want one mounted then hides are available to purchase also.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

